# Kreepfest 2011 - 10 year Anniversary!!



## Evilizabeth

Kreepfest 2011
August 12-14​
Kreepfest 2011, a celebration of our 10th year, is already shaping up to be the best one yet!

Held in Harrisonville (just south of Kansas City MO) Kreepfest is a smaller haunters gathering more in line with a family reunion than a convention.

Friday will bring a special double feature movie night with a concession stand and a showing of _The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra _& _The Lost Skeleton Returns Again_. The first movie starts at 7PM, so grab your Atmospherium and pull up a chair!

Saturday will be a whirlwind of demos, haunted discussions, games, prizes, food, fun, and friends. There will be a hearse rally in the parking lot so if you want to bring your own funeral wheels, feel free! We have lucked out to get Becki Gooch from Raycliff Manor haunted house in Joplin MO to be our guest speaker. She'll talk about hiring for your haunt, character development and design, as well as acting techniques and safety.

Saturday night's Zombie Prom will kick off at 8pm, and the party won't be ending until every corpse has to crawl back into their grave. There will even be on-site printing of Prom Photos courtesy of Darkman. Along with a bag of secret prom swag for all those who come to party down. Six feet down!

Sunday, there'll be a catered breakfast provided by the folks at Middle of Nowhere, and a make-and-take of your own personal Necronomicon thanks to Bill Lash of Mr. Bills Thrills in Troy MO!!!! After lunch, we're loading up and heading into Kansas City for a pre-Halloween haunt shopping trip to wrap up the fun of Kreepfest until next year.

I remind you that Kreepfest is FREE. The only cost other than any vacation incidentals (gas, food, lodging) is if you want to purchase a kit for the Make-and-Take on Sunday.

:jol: *REMINDER!* :jol:

Please, please, take a few minutes to stop by the website at www.kreepfest.kk5.org and click that 'pre-register' box.

_"But I said I was coming on Facebook/on a Forum/In Person!"_

I was thrilled to see/hear it, but it doesn't count unless it's in my mailbox. We use the number of actual pre-registrations to determine how much food to buy and how many prizes we'll need, so, please, RSVP as soon as you can.

If you can't access the site for some reason, just drop an e-mail to [email protected] titled "PRE-REGISTRATION" with the following questions answered.

Are you coming Friday Night to the movie double feature?

Where are you going to be staying (so we can know where to drop off the 'Welcome to Kreepfest' bag.)

Are you going to be going to the shopping trip on Sunday?

Going to be at the Make-and-Take?

Because I know this is a hassle, everyone who pre-registers before July 31 will have a special gift waiting for them when they get there!

If you're not sure now, but then realize you can come at the last minute and want to show up, DO! You're more than welcome. But if you know beforehand, please, PLEASE pre-register so I won't have 50 hungry people there and only food for 10.

Thanks!


----------



## Evilizabeth

Don't forget to order your Tee shirts!

Cut-off date is July 18!

Sizes small to 6X!!!

$15.00










or








Send your order specifying your name, which shirt(s) you want, and what size(s) you want to

[email protected]


----------



## Evilizabeth

Update time!​
:jol: - The schedule has been juggled a bit due to the unfortunate events of nature this spring, but we have a new guest speaker! Danny Withee from Halloween Hallows in Kearny, MO will be coming to tell us all about their awesome event that, just like Kreepfest, is celebrating its tenth year!

:jol: - Next , I am happy to announce we've got three awesome demonstrations set up. Pickleman will be showing everyone how to make fast and cheap barbed wire & mesh walls, Sparky will use make-up, mortician's wax and years of skill to teach us all some tricks on transformation. Navy Ghost will be showing off the Soul Snatcher room, where glowing orbs have the power to steal the souls of your guests bwahaha!

:jol: - Those who pre-registered... your gift bag is already being prepared! I can tell you there's some blood, some guts... something squishy, something hard that gets bigger if you get it hot ... and something that smells goooooooood. Those of you who haven't yet, you have a few days to get those pre-registrations in!

It's nearly time... and I can't wait to see you there!!


----------



## Evilizabeth

One Week Until Kreepfest!!! 
​


----------



## Evilizabeth

Kreepfest is TOMORROW!!! Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## bourno

Thanks for another outstanding Kreepfest !!!!

I didn't get there for the Friday night movie night or stayed around Sunday for the Make 'n Take.

You guys did a great job on keeping things going smoothly all day Saturday with demos, lunch, activities, more demos and guest speaker. The evening Zombie Prom was great as well and only had a small hang over, lol.

Thanks again for a great time at Kreepfest.


----------



## turtle2778

Awww, Wes if I had known YOU would be there I may have made the trip  LOL.


----------



## bourno

See what happens when you don't check my life's schedule


----------



## Evilizabeth

It was great to see you and Val, Bourno. I'm glad you had a good time. It's what we love to hear. Now... some Kreepfest pictures.(More to be added as they're downloaded. Special Thanks to our Kreepfest photog. Darkman!)

Kreepfest 1- http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.1875372458656.74090.1671561621

Zombie Prom -http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.257071464317131&type=1

Kreepfest 2 -Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------

